# Queen of Kings?



## Realtor

JoeZ, is there going to be one this year?

just trying to plan dates and all out as far as possiable.


----------



## Realtor

anything?


----------



## Ultralite

might want to send him a pm and wake him jim...i should've/could've asked him last monday at the pompano seminar...


----------



## JoeZ

Sorry for the delay (all 10 hours) but yes, the Queen of Kings Ladies King Mackerel Tournament is on!



June 4-5 at Paradise Bar & Grill as usual. 



Had a tough call on the dates. We usually do it the weekend after Memorial Day (which this is). It also usually is the last weekend in May, just not this time. 



The Queen of Kings will be the same weekend as the SKA's Kasjun Sportsman. 



The good of that is some of the "heavy hitters" will be over there fishing with the pros and it opens it up to anybody's game as far as the win goes. I see it as a great chance to win it close to home, on a smaller boat. Just gotta get the right fish.



The bad of it is lots of those crews love this tournament and won't be able to fish it. It was a tough call for me but family plans prevented it from being moved to earlier in May and any later on the calendar and I'd be stepping on the toes of local tournaments which I'm not really interested in doing.



While we're talking about it; we have had some really nice wahoo weighed in the past two years as well as some dolphins. I'm toying with the idea of a bonus category for either wahoo, dolphin or maybe just "other species" so we could include AJ as well. 



Also, I'm still looking for sponsors and advertisers in the tournament brochure. Shoot me a PM or e-mail and I'll get you the details.


----------



## Steel Hooked

Had a blast fishing this tourney last year and looking forward to itthis year! We brought in the 88 lb wahoo, so we'd love to see some bonus categories and hope we get lucky all over again!


----------



## JoeZ

The Wildcard Bonus Prize is on.

Largest wahoo, dolphin, cobia or AJ gets the pot. $20 buy in, $250 guaranteed minimum.


----------



## Landman

Team Loose Ends will be there again!!!!


----------



## dantheman

see you in June  Joe Z


----------



## Airborne

<span id=ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl06_lblFullMessage>"The Wildcard Bonus Prize is on.

Largest wahoo, dolphin, cobia or AJ gets the pot. $20 buy in, $250 guaranteed minimum. 

You can thank Burt Barracco, he's the sponsor for that one."


Joe, can guys catch one ofthe above?


----------



## JoeZ

> *Airborne (22/04/2010)*<span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl06_lblFullMessage">"The Wildcard Bonus Prize is on.
> 
> Largest wahoo, dolphin, cobia or AJ gets the pot. $20 buy in, $250 guaranteed minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> Joe, can guys catch one ofthe above?





Negative, sir. Sorry. Ladies only.


----------



## JoeZ

Just a quick update: We are STILL ON. There's no reason not to have a tournament so far and that's what we're going with. 

I'll try to update this thread when any decisions are made but current logic is that if boats are allowed through Pensacola Pass and there's clean, legally fishable water south or east of us it's game on.


Also, Paradise Bar & Grill is not only hosting the tournament for the third year but also has stepped up to sponsor the aformentioned Wildcard prizes.


----------



## dantheman

Thank you Joe for the up-date. hope it will all work out.


----------



## JoeZ

The SKA tournament in Fouchon that was scheduled for the same was just postponed but not us.

Maybe a few of the local SKA teams will join the fun now that they have the weekend free.


----------



## horse sense

Can you post the registration info? 

Keith


----------



## JoeZ

> *horse sense (14/05/2010)*Can you post the registration info?
> 
> Keith


Everything is updated on the Web site (including a downloadable entry form) and the tournament books are being distributed to all your favorite bait & tackles as I type this.


----------



## dolphin850

Thanks for the update, we will be signing up next week.


----------



## Realtor

Hey, I just read the web page, Iforgot we made the top 5!!!!! Wahoo! ironing out the crew now!


----------



## Ultralite

yeah Jim...as JoeZ was handing out the awards, I believe his words were something like "most improved" team...Dale, Jamie, and Lane had a blast! hopefully ya'll can move up the board again this year...


----------



## Brad King

Well, Looks like there will be a bay boat fishing this year with you guy's. Team "South Again" will be there and ready!!!

Looking forward to seeing everyone at the Capt's Meeting!!


----------



## JoeZ

Glad to hear it Brad. McLeod ran to the shallow rigs in his bay boat for the first one.

He's crazy, as we all know, but with the conditions out there, it's anyone's game.


----------



## flossyou

Is the tournament on ?


----------



## Realtor

Joe, how many boats are in this, I dropped of the check at Hot Spots last week for the Fat Jax?


----------



## JoeZ

@Flossyou, yes we are most definitely on.

@Jim, got the check, I think you make six confirmed but we had 3 prior to last year's captain's meeting and ended up with almost 30.

Next year, I'm instituting a late fee after Memorial Day. $150 before, $200 after.


----------



## Brad King

I payed up at Hot Spots yesterday afternoon!!


----------



## JoeZ

Thanks Brad.

I also got a text last night from an unexpected boat that's planning to fish.

Entries and interest are ahead of the curve this year. Should be a great turnout.


----------



## hit man

BUMP!!!!

what time do the scales open/close?


----------



## JoeZ

Scales are open from 5 to 7:30 p.m. on Saturday.


----------



## JoeZ

And there's a change that I think everyone will like.

Based on the Tuesday closed area, wahoo is out as a Wildcard. Snapper is in. AND the men can catch fish for the wildcard species.

I really don't know how much longer we'll be able to get out there so I wanted to offer one more reason to get at it while you still can.

We'll also do optional cash prizes on top of the wildcard prizes is folks want to get crazy and try to up the ante.


----------



## JoeZ

Still on.

Current forecasts has 2-4 footers on Saturday. 

Sounds fishable to me as long as state waters are still open and you can turn south once you get to Navarre.


----------



## Brad King

How will entry fee refunds be handled???

Thanks for any info you can give us Joe and we look forward to the new date!!


----------



## JoeZ

> *Brad King (05/06/2010)*
> 
> 
> How will entry fee refunds be handled???
> 
> Thanks for any info you can give us Joe and we look forward to the new date!!


I never cashed any of the checks Brad so I'll just tear them up.

New dates are Sept. 17-18.


----------



## FishnLane

Good Call JoeZ. Who'd know we were going to have a hurricane.......not even counting Earl (aka Oil).


----------

